# Disney Villains makeup theme



## Purity (Oct 18, 2010)

I've been really bad at posting FOTD's here at Specktra lately, but I wanted to share my Disney Villain theme that I've been doing on my blog during the past two weeks with you guys! I had such a great time creating these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*Ursula (The little mermaid)*

Face



 		MAC prep + prime skin 	
 		MAC select cover up concealer - NW20 	
 		MAC studio sculpt foundation - NW20 	
 		MAC loose blot powder - medium 	
 		MAC pigment - violet 	
 		MUFE eyeshadow - #92 	
 		MAC mixing medium 
 Eyes



 		UDPP 	
 		MAC eyeshadow - electric eel 	
 		MAC eyeshadow - knight 	
 		MAC eyeshadow - carbon (for brows) 	
 		MAC chromaline - black black 	
 		MAC Opulash mascara - bad, bad black 	
 		MAC kohl power pencil - feline 
 Lips



 		MAC lip pencil - cherry 	
 		MAC lipstick - russian red 
 







 ​ ​ ​ ​ *Jafar (Aladdin)*

Face



 		MAC prep + prime skin 	
 		MAC select cover up concealer - NW20 	
 		MAC studio fix fluid foundation - NW20 	
 		MAC prep + prime transparent finishing powder 	
 		MAC sculpting powder - sculpt 	
 		MAC loose iridescent powder - silver dusk 
 Eyes



 		UDPP 	
 		MAC eyeshadow - goldenrod 	
 		MAC pigment - basic red 	
 		MAC eyeshadow - carbon 	
 		MAC eyeshadow - gesso 	
 		MAC chromaline - black black 	
 		MAC kohl power pencil - feline 	
 		MAC eyeshadow - concrete (for brows) 
 Lips



 		MAC lip erase - dim 	
 		MAC kohl power pencil - feline 
 



 ​ ​ 

 ​ ​ ​ *Maleficent (Sleeping beauty)*

Ansikte / Face



 		MAC prep + prime skin 	
 		MAC select cover up concealer - NW20 	
 		MAC studio sculpt concealer - NW20 	
 		MAC studio fix fluid foundation - NW20 	
 		Glue stick (to cover my brows) 	
 		MAC prep + prime transparent finishing powder 	
 		MAC sculpting powder - sculpt 	
 		MAC eyeshadow - espresso 	
 		MAC beauty powder - briar rose 
 Ögon / Eyes



 		UDPP 	
 		MAC chromaline - black black 	
 		MAC kohl power pencil - feline 	
 		MAC eyeshadow - bitter 	
 		MAC eyeshadow - indian ink 	
 		MAC pigment - violet 	
 		MUFE eyeshadow - #92 	
 		MAC eyeshadow - gesso 	
 		MAC haute & naughty lash mascara 
 Läppar / Lips



 		NYX long lip pencil - cabaret 	
 		MAC lipstick - dark deed 	
 		MAC lipglass - revenge is sweet 
 






 ​ ​ ​ ​ *Madame Mim (The sword in the stone)*

Ansikte / Face



 		MAC prep + prime skin 	
 		Shisedo natural finish cream concealer - 2 Light medium 	
 		Shiseido dual balancing foundation SPF17 - O40 Natural fair ochre 	
 		MAC prep + prime transparent finishing powder 	
 		Shiseido accentuating color stick - S5 Rosy flush 
 Ögon / Eyes



 		UDPP 	
 		Sugarpill chromalust eyeshadow - birthday girl 	
 		MAC eyeshadow - passionate 	
 		MAC eyeshadow - wintersky 	
 		MAC pearlglide eyeliner - rave 	
 		MAC haute & naughty lash mascara 	
 		No-name purple lashes 	
 		MUFE #92 eyeshadow (for brows) 	
 		Rhinestones 
 Läppar / Lips



 		MAC lipstick - Lavender whip 
 



 ​ ​ 

 ​ ​ ​ ​ *Evil Queen (Snow white and the seven dwarfs)*


Ansikte / Face


 			MAC studio sculpt concealer - NW20 		
 			MAC studio fix fluid foundation - NW20 		
 			MAC loose blot powder - medium 		
 			MAC sculpting powder - sculpt 		
 			MAC blush - dame 	
 
Ögon / Eyes


 			Glue stick (to cover brows) 		
 			UDPP 		
 			MAC eyeshadow - love lace 		
 			MAC eyeshadow - divine night 		
 			MAC eyeshadow - knight 		
 			MAC eyeshadow - crystal avalanche 		
 			MAC chromaline - black black 		
 			MAC haute & naughty lash mascara 	
 
Läppar / Lips


 			MAC lip pencil - cherry 		
 			YSL rouge pur couture lipstick - #1 Le rouge 	
 
​ 

 ​ ​ 

 ​ ​ ​ ​ *Magica de Spell (DuckTales)*

Ansikte / Face



 		MAC prep + prime skin 	
 		MAC PRO longwear concealer - NW15 	
 		MAC PRO longwear foundation - NW20 	
 		MAC prep + prime transparent finishing powder 
 Ögon / Eyes



 		UDPP 	
 		MAC paint pot - blackground 	
 		Kryolan supracolor grease makeup - 070 (white) 	
 		Kryolan supracolor grease makeup - 071 (black) 	
 		Kryolan supracolor grease makeup - 082 (burgundy) 	
 		Kryolan supracolor grease makeup - 091 (blue) 	
 		No-name feather lashes 	
 		MAC kohl power pencil - Feline 
 Läppar / Lips



 		MAC lipstick - electro 
 



​


----------



## Wandalemur (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow! I love it. Great work.


----------



## Adidi (Oct 18, 2010)

Amazing looks!!!! you did just GREAT job creating them.
  	I liked especially the Jafar look and the last one, but really, all of them are just awesome.


----------



## vipervixen (Oct 18, 2010)

Great Work, I love how you incorporated your expressions with respect to the different characters! Really creative!


----------



## starlaj (Oct 18, 2010)

oh my god! i <3 them ALL! you have something special there and i love how you stepped out of the box and took some characters who would'nt usually get recognition,haha, xx


----------



## lolcats (Oct 18, 2010)

AMAZING! Like I'm seriously so impressed.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 18, 2010)

These are soooo awesome and fun! I can't decide if my favorite is the evil queen or maleficent.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 18, 2010)

These are wonderful & I love your interpretations!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Oct 18, 2010)

Whoa, looks amazing!!


----------



## Purity (Oct 18, 2010)

imthebeesknees said:


> Whoa, looks amazing!!



 	Thanks!


----------



## peachsuns (Oct 18, 2010)

You're simply incredible!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I love them all!


----------



## StilettoXOXO (Oct 18, 2010)

Amazing looks! Ur beautiful. The Evil Queen look is my fav.


----------



## Eyelashwishes (Oct 18, 2010)

I love the evil Queen look.....it is beyond perfect! 
  	Gorgeous Blending!  It was so fun looking at these!


----------



## Chrystia (Oct 18, 2010)

Wowza! These looks are fantastic. You have some amazing skills! Keep posting looks, I would love to see more of your work!


----------



## Meisje (Oct 18, 2010)

I always look forward to your FOTDs.


----------



## tthelwell (Oct 18, 2010)

These r just amazing. I'm so in love with the Jafar and Maleficient looks! Great job all around lovely.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 18, 2010)

Very cool! You are quite the artist.


----------



## beautenoir (Oct 18, 2010)

i love all of them!!!!!!
  	madame mim is my favorite one, those lashes are totally the cherry on top of an already incredible look.
  	great job!


----------



## AmandDUR (Oct 18, 2010)

awesome! love them all. but maleficent is my fav i think.


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 18, 2010)

Awesome awesome awesome!!! Fantastic looks, a job well done!!!


----------



## HMC (Oct 18, 2010)

Holy CRAP!! You are awesome! These looks are incredible!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 18, 2010)

awesome looks


----------



## dxgirly (Oct 18, 2010)

These are gorgeous. love love LOVE!!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 18, 2010)

these are so much fun!! i love them!! do more!!


----------



## Funtabulous (Oct 18, 2010)

Love these, especially Madame Mim!


----------



## fintia (Oct 18, 2010)

All of them are great but I really loved Madamam mim look!! so soft and beautiful!


----------



## bittuh glittuh (Oct 18, 2010)

loooooooove it all!!!


----------



## ashleydenise (Oct 18, 2010)

I  always love your looks! I'm going to have to bookmark your blog so I can see them there!


----------



## maira05 (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh my god you're so talented! Love the Evil Queen! The overshaped lips look really great on you!


----------



## summerlove (Oct 19, 2010)

wow, so creative! I like the Sleeping beauty & Ursala the most but all of them are great looks.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 19, 2010)

I
	AM
	FLOORED!!!!

  	Love all the looks!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Oct 19, 2010)

WOW! You did an absolutely phenomenal job with every single look! They're so inspiration and gorgeous!!!!! Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Iya (Oct 20, 2010)

all are just amazing… i've been keeping up with your blog.. i specifically like the '"evil queen" look;


----------



## be.rgrs (Oct 20, 2010)

Totally blown away!!  Those are fantastic!!


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 20, 2010)

these are AMAZING! wow.. awesome work!!


----------



## tangledupinpink (Oct 20, 2010)

These are simply incredible.You are so talented. I think the Jafar look is my favorite. Ammmmmaaazzzinng!


----------



## jalspose (Oct 20, 2010)

omg i love em all! youre so talented love this post!


----------



## devin (Oct 20, 2010)

Absolutely incredible!! That Jafar look is killing me....loves!!!! Super talented!!


----------



## Purity (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you so much for your comments!


----------



## moonlit (Oct 21, 2010)

omg beautiful work!!!!!!!!!! love all the looks..


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 21, 2010)

Hehe thanks for these photos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 really enjoyed them!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Oct 21, 2010)

WOW! All of the looks are fantastic! I love all of them!


----------



## gunsxgoxbangxx (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm not usually a fan of lavender whip but it looks SO GOOD on you


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Oct 24, 2010)

Damn your good!


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Oct 24, 2010)

WOW, Your interpretation of them all was just FABULOUS! I loved the way you did Jafar's beard on your lip and the duck eyes and Madam Mim's eyes and just everything.. great job!!!


----------



## monirock (Oct 24, 2010)

Amazing.


----------



## ashtn (Oct 26, 2010)

Amazing work!


----------



## GorgeousJocey (Oct 27, 2010)

amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## joey444 (Oct 28, 2010)

Incredibly creative! Love them all (especially Jafar!)


----------



## Mo6ius (Oct 29, 2010)

How cool. Love it!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow!!! Breathtakingly gorgeous work!!!


----------



## jess126xo (Oct 30, 2010)

AMAZING I'M LIKE SPEECHLESS YOU DID SO GOOD WOW,,, AWESOME


----------



## TeresitaMC (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh my goodness these looks are amazing!!! You did an incredible job!

  	I love every single one but my absolute favs would be Jafar, Meleficent, Evil Queen ...and the purple brows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOVE!


----------



## oooshesbad (Nov 1, 2010)

Great job on all looks


----------



## jessjess2424 (Nov 28, 2010)

great job!!!! love them all


----------



## lemonwater84 (Nov 28, 2010)

heh you remind me of an alien called a trill from star trek with those dots, love the colours though


----------



## hannahchristine (Dec 22, 2010)

very talented!


----------



## QuinnieBee (Dec 23, 2010)

very very creative of you


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 28, 2010)

OMG!!! You are beast @ the mu art!!! Great job!!


----------



## amelia.jayde (Dec 30, 2010)

all of these looks are really amazing! you are so talented!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Dec 30, 2010)

WOW! awesome, awesome!


----------



## MamaLaura (Dec 30, 2010)

Love them!


----------



## mistella (Dec 30, 2010)

amazing! you are so talented and creative!


----------



## finchkittie (Dec 30, 2010)

These are SO completely awesome, wow! I don't know if I can pick a favorite.

  	I'd love love LOVE to see you take on Scar from the lion king! He's my favorite disney villain


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 30, 2010)

Fantastic! I love your looks.


----------

